# The Awkward Dog's Livestream [OFFLINE]



## Shirohibiki (Jan 28, 2015)

*STREAM LINK [NSFW]* 







Heya, folks! I can't edit my art thread's title anymore, so I decided to make a separate thread for whenever I stream.  I will edit and keep it updated for whenever I'm streaming (and whenever I'm not). I thank each and every one of you who comes to take a look, it means a whole lot to me!!

*Warning: This channel is NSFW, and will contain NSFW art at times. I also can and will replay the same music (or Youtube videos) over and over (which I have poor taste in anyway), so it's advised to mute it if you don't want to hear the same crap repeatedly.*

Thank you all so much for coming~! Hope you enjoy my silly streams~

*Art Thread / Art Request Thread / Art Shop*​


----------



## Shirohibiki (Feb 1, 2015)

going to try to draw today! lets see what happens lol.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Feb 2, 2015)

surprise stream!!! i got this huge urge to draw my babies as kids so omg wehs


----------



## Shirohibiki (Feb 8, 2015)

weird crack of dawn stream everybody. yaaay. sorry for having to use the other link, though


----------



## Shirohibiki (Feb 13, 2015)

sTREAMINGGG,, doing commissions and some valentines maybe and god knows what else. we shall see


----------



## Shirohibiki (Feb 17, 2015)

LOOPING THE SAME SONGS AND JONTRONS
idk how long ill be streaming, i only had one pic in mind tonight. we shall see.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Feb 19, 2015)

WOW GUESS WHOS LOOPING THE SAME SONGS AND JONTRONS AGAIN?????? IS ANYONE SURPRISED no oh ok
as always, thank you to everyone who comes, i really appreciate it!! ;v; it makes me real happy~
(yes im starting really late but the urge didnt hit me until i listened to a certain song oop)

*edit: this stream has NSFW qualities.*


----------



## Shirohibiki (Feb 19, 2015)

NIKKI IS STREAMING SO EARLY!!! CAN IT BE?!?!? impossible,, ,,,...

wow looped music and jontrons who wouldve ever guessed. Ever

*also going to be NSFW at first as im finishing the picture from earlier*


----------



## Shirohibiki (Feb 26, 2015)

i dont feel too great but i want to try drawing some tonight. *might possibly be NSFW at some point idk.* as always, jontrons and looped music


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 9, 2015)

i dont think ill be streaming for long because i have ****ing ECT in the morning and I SHOULD NOT BE DRAWING BUT oh look im going to try doodling anyway
same jontrons and music. as always.


----------



## deerui (Mar 9, 2015)

ive never seen a stream before but uh-- 

question im sorry im stupid


is it a message/chat or talking?


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 9, 2015)

by the way all i draw is batman **** so if ur bored of that u prolly shouldnt come lmfao.

- - - Post Merge - - -



deerui said:


> ive never seen a stream before but uh--
> 
> question im sorry im stupid
> 
> ...



oh? you can message yeah, i think you have to sign up first O: you just watch someone draw is all, and talk to them if you like.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Mar 9, 2015)

Shirohibiki said:


> oh? you can message yeah, i think you have to sign up first O: you just watch someone draw is all, and talk to them if you like.


I haven't made an account and I still chat with you fine pffff.

-----

Oh wait besides my side crashing after an hour or two. But I think that's my browser lagging.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 9, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I haven't made an account and I still chat with you fine pffff.
> 
> -----
> 
> Oh wait besides my side crashing after an hour or two. But I think that's my browser lagging.



oh. well then theres your answer :3c 

I DREW MY BOYFRIEND TOO HOT HELP ME
except his legs r bugging me,.. anatomy is dumb >:U


----------



## Naiad (Mar 9, 2015)

Ahh, I'm trying to watch from my phone but it's not working ; v ;
I'll try to troubleshoot u v u ty bb for drawing the nico nico nii


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 17, 2015)

*/RIPS OFF SHIRT*
HOLY **** MAN I FEEL LIKE DRAWING I HAVE SO MUCH ENERGY AFTER TODAYS ECT YEAH WOO
I HAVE NO IDEA IF ITS GOING TO B E NSFW, SFW, NSFD???? NSFL I DONT EVEN KNOW DUDE I HAVE NO IDEA WHAT IM GOING TO DRAW i have some things unfinished + some commissions but,,, im kinda feelin lazy about those commissions...sobs,,,, so idk

EXPECT LOTS OF REPEATED JONTRONS AND MUSIC AND GENERAL OUIABOO/WEEABOONESS IM TRASH I DONT EVEN CARE
HOLY **** I LOVE ALL THIS ENERGY I NEVER HAVE IT

i also found jontron feat katy perry singing firework. its the most beautiful thing ive ever heard in my goddamn life. all hail jontron tbh


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 17, 2015)

MY ETERNAL APOLOGIES, THE STREAM IS ON BUT MY INTERNET HAD SHAT OUT AT THE WORST ****ING TIME Rip in pieces
ITS WORKING NOW IM JUST TRYING TO SET EVERYTHING UP QvQ thank you to those who came TvT


----------



## Naiad (Mar 17, 2015)

Shirohibiki said:


> MY ETERNAL APOLOGIES, THE STREAM IS ON BUT MY INTERNET HAD SHAT OUT AT THE WORST ****ING TIME Rip in pieces
> ITS WORKING NOW IM JUST TRYING TO SET EVERYTHING UP QvQ thank you to those who came TvT



//pats

I'm looking forward to it going back up u v u


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 26, 2015)

nikki is streaming and wishes she had as much energy as that last time

*might be NSFW*

expect repeated jontrons/musics


----------



## Ragdoll (Mar 26, 2015)

i was watching a moment ago and is it me or do you have like hella tabs up lmao XD <333

it's so calming to watch u draw omg ;w;


----------



## deerui (Mar 26, 2015)

Sir Integra said:


> i was watching a moment ago and is it me or do you have like hella tabs up lmao XD <333
> 
> it's so calming to watch u draw omg ;w;



ye, she has 13+ tabs xD


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 26, 2015)

Sir Integra said:


> i was watching a moment ago and is it me or do you have like hella tabs up lmao XD <333
> 
> it's so calming to watch u draw omg ;w;



thank you so much for coming! yes, i keep like 20 tabs open at all times lol.

thank you so much im sorry it was a bit squirrely today, hopefully next time will be more organized.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 28, 2015)

drawinggggggg 4 who knows how long

yall know the drill by now w the jontrons/musics


----------



## Ragdoll (Mar 28, 2015)

Shirohibiki said:


> drawinggggggg 4 who knows how long
> 
> yall know the drill by now w the jontrons/musics



YEEY <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

AND YOURE PLAYING THT WEED SONG LOL


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 31, 2015)

Sir Integra said:


> YEEY <3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> AND YOURE PLAYING THT WEED SONG LOL



_when dont i play weed circulation tbh_

STREAMING NOW BEWARE ME CRYING OVER TEENAGER SONGS


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 7, 2015)

streaming for a lil bit, might only do one pic, idk

you guys know the drill!

- - - Post Merge - - -

sigh. hold on a sec, have to restart -- procaster isnt ****in working

- - - Post Merge - - -

livestream seems to be broken. going to try joinme.

https://join.me/883-283-095


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Apr 7, 2015)

Shirohibiki said:


> streaming for a lil bit, might only do one pic, idk
> 
> you guys know the drill!
> 
> ...


I was wondering what the hell was going on lol.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 10, 2015)

STREAMING. DOING LOTS OF COMMS OMG.... jontrons and looped music like usual QvQ lets see what i can get done tonight!


----------



## Kimber (Apr 10, 2015)

What lies are this? No stream no god btw this is Finnian on kimber a iPod do I didn't feel like logging out lol


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 10, 2015)

Shirohibiki said:


> STREAMING. DOING LOTS OF COMMS OMG.... jontrons and looped music like usual QvQ lets see what i can get done tonight!


JonTron's is the only man the world needs, JonTron's the only man the stream needs.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 10, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> JonTron's is the only man the world needs, JonTron's the only man the stream needs.



i agree


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 22, 2015)

its almost 5 AM.......... i will draw what i wanted to tonight...... and i probably wont get on commissions until after my period because i feel zero motivation to draw anything but otp stuff

it is OTP night like usual so if ur sick of that like im sure most of u are i suggest not coming!!!!!!! 8)

also looped musics/jontrons/maybe even silence idk what im feelin in that area


----------



## UtopiaJ (Apr 22, 2015)

Boo I just logged on... (woke up not long ago XD )


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 22, 2015)

i got DC'd and now the stream is being fussy. )< trying 2 fix


----------



## UtopiaJ (Apr 22, 2015)

Shirohibiki said:


> i got DC'd and now the stream is being fussy. )< trying 2 fix



I hate when that happens :/


----------



## Shirohibiki (Apr 22, 2015)

ffDFFDGFHFGFGH livestream wont work so i have to use joinme

*https://join.me/944-234-270*


----------



## Astro0 (Apr 22, 2015)

omfggg i wish i could come again but i just realised i have a drawing to dooo sodufhsidufh have fuuun!


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 1, 2015)

*streaming and i have like 8000 comms to do hahahah lays down softly

beware of looped jontrons and music like always, livestream this time unless it ****s out

(MIGHT BE NSFW IF I WORK ON THAT ONE COMM)*


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 4, 2015)

streaming, doodling something to try to calm myself. i do not believe i will be drawing anything but this picture, but its possible ill work on commissions.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (May 4, 2015)

I missed your stream, rip.


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 4, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> I missed your stream, rip.



im sorry bb qvq


----------



## iamnothyper (May 4, 2015)

omg shiro. 4AM


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 4, 2015)

iamnothyper said:


> omg shiro. 4AM



thats when i draw


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 5, 2015)

blughhhh streaming, have to do lottsssss of commissions :E

continuously looped jontrons/music as per usual


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 8, 2015)

aaaaaaaaaa tries to do rest of commissions!!!!!!!! 

the warmup im doing is a little nsfw but like its just a pantyshot so yeah

U KNOW THE DRILL W THE JONTRONS AND THE LOOPED MUSICS


----------



## Pharaoh (May 8, 2015)




----------



## Shirohibiki (May 8, 2015)

Pharaoh said:


>



UR NOT MY REAL DAD

lmao ilu <3


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 9, 2015)

im super depressed tonight and cant sleep so... i want to try doing the tbt comms i have left. i thought about switching to joinme so the chat will be on the top so i dont have to switch out all the damn time, but idk what you guys think, if you have a preference.

anyway, streaming, you know the drill with it all by now


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 14, 2015)

too upset to sleep lmao..... going to try drawing, idk what if anything will get done

jontron as per usual


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 23, 2015)

hNG I AM DRAWING, BUT IT IS ALSO NSFW, and i am in dire need of help with posing ;n; i doubt anyone will come to my aid omf but if ur good at drawin poses i would love some help!!! or even just an outside eye in general helps. 

again though, ill be drawin porn, probablyyyyyy for the whole session? i have a non-NSFW pic to finish but i wanna get the hotstuff done first. :V /watches as no one comes lmfao

(i promise its not too kinky weh) music n jontrons as usual ok ok ty ilu all


----------



## Naiad (May 23, 2015)

HELL YEA IM COMING ON GIMME A SEC


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 25, 2015)

streaming, finishing the NSFW stuff from last time, and its possible they may take up the entire stream since its already late. so to reiterate a lot of this stream may be NSFW, unless i decide i dont feel like drawing porn

otherwise u know the drill by now


----------



## Naiad (May 25, 2015)

cries because I'm on mobile

I can probably watch, but I don't think I can use the chat :')


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 7, 2015)

LOOK ITS A REASONABLE TIME AND IM DRAWIGN!!! IS EVERYONE PROUD OF ME???????? im proud of me.

*this will be Hella NSFW bruh*

i have like. 3 nsfw pics in my queue and i am so tired of looking at them and i just want to finish them even if theyre going to turn out crappy. 

might doodle requests if you guys send em to me. :V as always, JONTRON!!!!!!! and looped music 8> again, im sorry that its gonna be nsfw, once i get these out of my system maybe ill be able to do sfw **** lmao. (might also tab into skype occasionally to talk ot someone)


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 12, 2015)

hiiiii its been a while TvT;; been so busy... but its finally time to finish all these dang NSFW pics i started. will also be doing a commission thats SFW, but just putting it as NSFW so people know .3.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 17, 2015)

going to try to draw..!!! more porn and hopefully a commission. god help me i have no drawing stamina anymore


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 31, 2015)

OH GOD I HAVE SO MUCH TO DO [nikki runs screaming, combusts into flames]

!!!!!! LO TS t OD O AND IWLL PROBABLY GET LIKE NONE OF IT DONE!!!!!!! screams

NSFW BECAUSE SMUT, BUT WILL ALSO BE DRAWING SFW STUFF


----------



## FruitsChinpoG (Jul 31, 2015)

Well my sis kicked me off her laptop ;-;


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 7, 2015)

[shia labeouf screaming "JUST DO IT" at nikki]

OK SO i have that beach party pic to do, i also want to finish that one smut pic/practice more smut, practice practice practice 

looping music etc etcccc and ty to everyone who supports me and comes <3 love you all


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 9, 2015)

i know its 4 am, im so exhausted i feel like im dead, but i have not started my picture for the ****ing contest and it needs to get done tonight. i am not alllowed to sleep until its done. if it turns out like **** because im overtired then thats my fault lol

lets hope im able to finish it without my eyeballs popping out of my head


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 15, 2015)

its 5 am

why do i do this to myself
i shouldve started so much earlier. but i didnt. so lets see what i can get done now lmfao :j


----------



## Yundai (Aug 15, 2015)

shiro bby <3 I believe in you


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 15, 2015)

Yundai said:


> shiro bby <3 I believe in you



whispers ilu


----------



## Yundai (Aug 15, 2015)

*blushes* >///<


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 19, 2015)

a new record, im starting at 530 am

gonna try to get these comms done. i have unfinished smut i want to finsih but idk if ill get to it so itll be sfw for a while at least


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 22, 2015)

ugh. rough night. i know its late, but i really want to try to get at least one of these comms done. 

note to self: please dont start drawing at 530 am anymore it is slowly killing me


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 25, 2015)

AND AGAIN, ITS ****ING 5 AM
why do i do this to myself??? uGH. infuriating

need to finish these damn commissions. prolly wont get them all done but ill try to get at least one. may do a quick nsfw doodle but otherwise itll mostly be sfw


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 25, 2015)

*bumps into screen*
Heeeyyyy there .
Naw I'm JK. I'm just sitting here waiting for my masterpiece to be done xD


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 27, 2015)

starting way 2 late again rip. trying to get at least one of the comms done, but my hope is to get both done qvq


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 29, 2015)

ive  been up for 24 hours and i dont Give A ****

i want to tr yto draw... my motivation seems to be wavering but i guess well see how it turns out


----------



## Shirohibiki (Sep 13, 2015)

dieuuuu i cant stay up too late tonight but i have a trade to do... aaaand a birthday picture... 

i have so many unfinished drawings lol. i wonder if ill ever do them haha

might try to finish up one of them so it may be a little bit nsfw but its not much.

(stream crashed, if its not working properly let me know)


----------



## Shirohibiki (Nov 7, 2015)

wow its um

been an awkwardly long time

i still have very little to no inspiration with like 12 WIPs left to do, but. im going to try drawing something small, since i know its late. idk if ill finish or even get very far. well see, i guess.


----------



## himeki (Nov 7, 2015)

Shirohibiki said:


> wow its um
> 
> been an awkwardly long time
> 
> i still have very little to no inspiration with like 12 WIPs left to do, but. im going to try drawing something small, since i know its late. idk if ill finish or even get very far. well see, i guess.



thread
necromancy
*waves big stick around*


----------



## Shirohibiki (Nov 7, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> thread
> necromancy
> *waves big stick around*



gonna need a better necromancer.  the current one cant draw for long enough


----------



## himeki (Nov 7, 2015)

Shirohibiki said:


> gonna need a better necromancer.  the current one cant draw for long enough



Use hand necromancy!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Nov 8, 2015)

i was _bullied_ into drawing.

may be NSFW if i get to those pics


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jan 30, 2016)

...another awkwardly long time. doing a pinup of my new character, will be looping the **** out of songs. NSFW stuff!


----------



## Mercedes (Jan 30, 2016)

When is the next time your honing to stream


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jan 30, 2016)

Luckypinch said:


> When is the next time your honing to stream



ah, i dont know, i dont draw much lately ^^; but theyre generally between midnight and 8 am, haha.


----------



## Mercedes (Jan 30, 2016)

Shirohibiki said:


> ah, i dont know, i dont draw much lately ^^; but theyre generally between midnight and 8 am, haha.



Oh alright. ^-^ hahah. If you ever get a certain time let me know. I usually sleep during that time- but I wanna watch you draw lol.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jan 30, 2016)

Luckypinch said:


> Oh alright. ^-^ hahah. If you ever get a certain time let me know. I usually sleep during that time- but I wanna watch you draw lol.



alright, will do! it may be a while but hopefully not XD thank you for the interest <3 (oh and my timezone is EST)


----------



## Mercedes (Jan 30, 2016)

Shirohibiki said:


> alright, will do! it may be a while but hopefully not XD thank you for the interest <3 (oh and my timezone is EST)



That's my time zone too!  I just have school and laccrose and about 600 other things to do. D: So I'm not usually up at that time. Hopefully you'll stream on a weekend night. ))


----------



## Shirohibiki (Feb 28, 2016)

hiiiiiiiii i know i don't come around much anymore i'm sorry i still love you guys

i'm streaming, doing a ref for my OC rn umu remember to mute if you don't wanna hear my weird ass music tastes <3


----------

